
Nitrogen Can Triple Energy Capacity of Supercapacitors - protomyth
http://spectrum.ieee.org/energywise/semiconductors/materials/nitrogen-can-triple-energy-capacity-of-supercapacitors
======
analognoise
I call bullshit until it gets to at least LRIP - there are stacks of articles
on improved batteries and super capacitors, but none of them make it out of
the lab.

